
Set server timezones to UTC (2015) - Alupis
http://yellerapp.com/posts/2015-01-12-the-worst-server-setup-you-can-make.html
======
dang
A thread from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12106478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12106478)

